# Lavazza Qualita Rossa



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ran out of coffee yesterday and had to get some beans from Asda as obviously can't go cold turkey. Anyway, bought some of the above-mentioned beans as these where the beans I used to use when I first got into grinding my own coffee.

Did I enjoy my latte, oh yes I did ha ha. Am I wasting my time with more expensive, freshly roasted beans? Lol. I feel like I shouldn't be allowed to like these when I know they where probably roasted ages ago etc...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nothing wrong with liking these sort of beans. Inverted snobbery tells us to accept beans roasted with a timescale but the way the big firms pack these things makes date irrelevant, as long as once opened you drink them!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I know what you mean, you can find yourself following a sort of rules/ guidlined instead of taste. I do love a nice bottle of red wine and it's the same sort of thing their.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

My sales manager insists these are his favourites & bulk buys to use with his Silvia - this despite me trying desperately to liven up his life! Each to his/her own I suppose.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

Had a similar situation and bought a bag of tesco finest 'Columbian supremo'. Pack said medium but the beans are dark and oily. It's drinkable though for the £/kilo I've realised there are plenty of roasters selling similar priced/cheaper (ie CC mystery, redber blends etc)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Deansie26 said:


> Ran out of coffee yesterday and had to get some beans from Asda as obviously can't go cold turkey. Anyway, bought some of the above-mentioned beans as these where the beans I used to use when I first got into grinding my own coffee.
> 
> Did I enjoy my latte, oh yes I did ha ha. Am I wasting my time with more expensive, freshly roasted beans? Lol. I feel like I shouldn't be allowed to like these when I know they where probably roasted ages ago etc...


Drink what you like , it's your money and taste buds but i can't work out if you are questioning your ability to taste " expensive or not beans " with the above post. If so perhaps think about the £100's invested in equipment you have and whether that delivers the experience and taste and value you expected also ....What do i mean by this , well one can question whether a £3 bag of coffee delivers value and taste over a £7 bag but what about the gear that cost £100's if not £1000 versus more econimically priced equipment ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh dear, sell your gear you have clearly lost your mind, having said that taste preference is everything, we are a tiny minority in the coffee drinking world, however I tried some "emergency supermarket beans" recently and they were simply awful. Just not the craft and care that a quality roaster gives.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Guess I was asking if it was just me that used these Lavazza beans,in a round about way lol. I don't think I could taste the difference between an expensive bag and cheap bag but I could taste the difference between a nice and nasty tasting coffee. When it comes to equipment I think I personally had to upgrade to HX as as making many milky drinks on a baby gaggia is a bit soul destroying. Did I need a near £2000 coffee machine to do this, absolutely not, but I guess in our kitchen it is more than just a coffee machine, it's a feature/ piece of furniture that's lovely to look at when where not using it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

If you enjoyed the lavazza rosso get some more.

There was a programme on tv recently where they done a taste test, 4 different coffees, 1 was an artisan Ethiopia.

The lavazza rosso won.

Conclusive proof.

Just dont expect applause on here for your honesty.

I think theres too much snobbery and this goes against the general mentality.

I like lavazza, always have done.

But ive had scorn poured on me for mentioning it ?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

A guilty pleasure ha ha


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

in the past the wealthy Chinese liked to buy very expensive bottles of bordeaux and drink them mixed with coke-cola.

just because you can do something doesn't mean you should









my emergency super market beans are a nice assam, or maybe an earl-grey with a bit of lemon.

(just in case it wasn't clear the bit above was a general comment on the whole thread, not directed at mr ratty







)



Jumbo Ratty said:


> Conclusive proof.


That the people voting have a pre-conception based on the coffee that they always buy.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Guess I was asking if it was just me that used these Lavazza beans,in a round about way lol. I don't think I could taste the difference between an expensive bag and cheap bag but I could taste the difference between a nice and nasty tasting coffee. When it comes to equipment I think I personally had to upgrade to HX as as making many milky drinks on a baby gaggia is a bit soul destroying. Did I need a near £2000 coffee machine to do this, absolutely not, but I guess in our kitchen it is more than just a coffee machine, it's a feature/ piece of furniture that's lovely to look at when where not using it.


I've currently got lavazza decaf, illy and cafe nero beans at home Deansie. Along with 2 lovely single origin decafs from CC and real coffee.

When you're in the mood for that Italian taste there's nothing like it is there ;-)

Like someone else mentioned - if you haven't already maybe you could try 'Italian job' from rave or one of the darker blends from coffee compass? Even though Italian job knocked me sideways with the amount of caffeine in it - the taste was amazing. Like a lavazza but cleaner, smoother and more depth - I could tell it was fresh beans


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Phobic said:


> That the people voting have a pre-conception based on the coffee that they always buy.


I know from this comment you cant have seen the programme to know who was on the judging panel


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I know from this comment you cant have seen the programme to know who was on the judging panel


https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38657&p=501880#post501880


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Phobic said:


> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38657&p=501880#post501880


So , i see that because the esteemed judges voted lavazza rosso as the out right winner you slight them as having no taste buds.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> So , i see that because the esteemed judges voted lavazza rosso as the out right winner you slight them as having no taste buds.


no Jay Rayner specifically because of his comments on the coffee in that show.

I think it's the 1st time I've ever quoted myself but this was my conclusion and I still stand by it



Phobic said:


> they were clearly ill informed and don't know what they were doing, they were being asked to subjectively decide which was "best" based on their own perception, expectation and experience (or lack of) when compared to what they're use to every day - cheap commodity coffee for the masses (maybe even robusta?!).
> 
> that doesn't make their answer wrong though....
> 
> it was a test for the masses, if that gets more people drinking better coffee, even if that's the mass market or commodity stuff, then that's a good thing.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I doubt the judges that were on the show are used to, or drink cheap commodity coffee.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

what's people thoughts on why they picked a 60% robusta 40% Arabica blend as the winner?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Phobic said:


> what's people thoughts on why they picked a 60% robusta 40% Arabica blend as the winner?


It was a blind taste test.

Pretty bloody obvious why.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Sometimes I drink expensive coffee, and wonder why I bothered paying for it, because it's no better than lavazza. My parents have a lavazza pod machine. Some are downright vile (the "stronger" ones generally) but their yellow breakfast one (designed for the one shot milky latte market I suspect) is actually ok in milk. It's vaguely chocolatey.

It's probably why I like naturals. No way you'd mistake a funky natural for lavazza ?

But my dad winces when I offer it....


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> I've currently got lavazza decaf, illy and cafe nero beans at home Deansie. Along with 2 lovely single origin decafs from CC and real coffee.
> 
> When you're in the mood for that Italian taste there's nothing like it is there ;-)
> 
> Like someone else mentioned - if you haven't already maybe you could try 'Italian job' from rave or one of the darker blends from coffee compass? Even though Italian job knocked me sideways with the amount of caffeine in it - the taste was amazing. Like a lavazza but cleaner, smoother and more depth - I could tell it was fresh beans


Thanks Kenny, I'll definitely put that on the shopping list after this lavazza, I do like a rough Italian, that added with a smooth fresh bean taste sounds the ideal.

Dave aka Dfk recommend CC Mahogany roast Malabar hit so that's arrived today, looking forward to trying it also.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> It was a blind taste test.
> 
> Pretty bloody obvious why.


please enlighten us


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I used to drink Lavazza, before I got into freshly roasted stuff. Year ago I decided to try it again... oh boy. I used it to season the burrs and cleaned the grinder thoroughly afterwards.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep! I had the green 'brick' Lavazza for my cafetière! Tastes change . . .


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

My experience with most supermarket beans (even the most expensive ones) is that they can be pretty good when you first open them but deteriorate very quickly and taste stale within a day or 2.

My most surprising discovery was a tchibo cafissimo pod coffee I had at a hotel the other day. I think it was a Indian cafe crema pod. Really quite enjoyed it.


----------

